# Is your dog on a 100% RAW diet and STILL EATING ITS OWN POO???!!!



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

It has been pointed out to me that dogs on a raw diet eat their poo as much as dogs on a kibble diet. Switching to raw from grain-free kibble was the cure for Nara and her poo eating. We've switched to raw twice, and both times, Nara stopped eating her poo. I'm just curious now about how many people with dogs on 100% raw (not a mixed % w/kibble) still have problems with their dog eating its own poo?

Is there a cure to cease this nasty habit other than the obvious of always picking up the poo (which may not always be practical and isn't a full proof plan)?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My girl Winnie does it. She's been raw fed for over a decade, has always been a bit of a poop eater but lately has become a Poop-Hoover!

About the only 100% fool-proof cure would be an electronic collar, remotely activated by you while watching the dog 100% of the time. 

Winnie will find a pile, look around to see if I'm watching her and then (if there's no human in sight) will begin her feast. 

For her I think it's a matter of volume. She doesn't agree with the amount I feed her and thinks she should get more. I feed her less that what SHE wants for two reasons:


She is already a few pounds overweight (and for a dog her size that's alot)
If I gave in to her demands she would be eating over 2 pounds a day!! She's a PIG!
Seeing that my dog have eaten worse things than their own poop I just don't care anymore.


The only caveat to my lack of concern is when we get KIBBLE fed dogs pooping in our field. That stuff I pick up right away!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope. Gabe has no interest in his own droppings. Cat poo, however, is treated as a rare delicacy.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> Nope. Gabe has no interest in his own droppings. Cat poo, however, is treated as a rare delicacy.


This!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Bear likes rabbit poop.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My youngest is a poo eater and he's been raw fed since he was a baby.

There is no real way to cure this other than picking it up as you go. There are a number of things you can try and, for the rare dog, some of them might work.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My dog is guilty as charged. If I'm out with her she will not even look at it but will finish and leave the area. I clean up immediately, husband does not. She does this on his watch (or lack of).

I think the only way to deal with this is to manage it and clean up immediately. Attemps to break of her of it have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Shaba's Owner (Jun 1, 2012)

My little girl did this up till about 3 months. Luckily she seems to have given it up. I picked up as much as possible. I think what broke her was just watching her like a hawk and as soon as she started to eat I gave a loud strong verbal signal I didn't approve. She is 6 months and still likes to sniff but won't taste. I had to break the habit, it drove me crazy.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

My vet told me that dogs who eat their own poo are missing or lacking a nutrient in their diet. Years ago I had a poo eater, added some vitty's and she quit doing that.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been told by a couple vets that poop eating is a learned behavior & doens't meant they're lacking nutrition,etc. My female, has been a poop eater sine she was a puppy, regardless of what food she's eating. I fed raw (Darwin's) for a while & it didn't change that habit of hers. 
I just try to keep it picked up & keep an eye out for cat poop (another favorite of hers) on walks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Never had this, thank goodness. Hope he never starts.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Raina will eat her own poop if I don't watch closely. I'm right there to pick it up most of the time but if for one minute I'm not - the feast starts. Don't even get me started on cat poopsickles. I have to scan the yard, knock down any piles that could hide the cat poop and look closely everywhere before I let her out. Her GSD nose can find it even when I thought I looked everywhere. My vet suggested leaving the poop there and pouring hot sauce on it but when she was a pup I used hot sauce to stop her chewing and she became somewhat immune to it. All I can say is watch closely and scoop quickly.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I agree with Lauri, E collar time.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett is a secret poop snacker too. Hers and bunny's mostly. We use a device that emits a sound that only she can hear. We have to watch her like a hawk. She's sneaky about it...."I'm just sniffin'"..."What?? I was only looking at it!" Yeah, she's a sneaky one! I stand at the ready with the device behind my back. If she SEES the thing, she will not snack. Sometimes I just get her attention and show it to her and she will not even sniff around for a tasty treat.  

I think once a poop eater, always poop tempted.


----------

